# Other Fatal Attacks



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Found this very interesting and even more of a reaon that no child should be unsupervised with ANY dog. The pom that killed the baby was in CA.




> Dachshund Put to Death After Mauling Md. Baby
> Lovers of Breed Campaigned to Save Dog
> 
> By Michael Amon
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I guess that just goes to show, you can't leave any child and/or dog unsupervised. Harm may come to both. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes very sad indeed, and it's not just dogs that can do damage either, I was bitten by a neighbor's cat once and it bit right through my thumb and nail and that was a very nasty bite. All I did was to try to pick it up and it turned on me. I had a very sore thumb for quite some time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Let me guess. In order for the dog to be able to reach the child, they had to be at the same level. What on earth did those 6 weeks old babies do on the same level then the dog ? Aren't they supposed to be in a crib ? They certainly should not be on the floor.
Do I understand right ? A 6 weeks old baby in a play pen ??


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Aug 8 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Let me guess. In order for the dog to be able to reach the child, they had to be at the same level. What on earth did those 6 weeks old babies do on the same level then the dog ? Aren't they supposed to be in a crib ? They certainly should not be on the floor.
> Do I understand right ? A 6 weeks old baby in a play pen ??
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's what I wandered too. I wouldn't trust any dog with a baby unsupervised. And of course the baby should be in a crib!! Wouldn't the baby be able to fall off otherwise?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Aug 8 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Let me guess. In order for the dog to be able to reach the child, they had to be at the same level. What on earth did those 6 weeks old babies do on the same level then the dog ? Aren't they supposed to be in a crib ? They certainly should not be on the floor.
> Do I understand right ? A 6 weeks old baby in a play pen ??
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would have thought the very same thing. Had the baby been out of reach it probably would never have happened and besides who would leave a baby unattended with the dog anyway?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Aug 8 2005, 08:34 PM
> *Let me guess. In order for the dog to be able to reach the child, they had to be at the same level. What on earth did those 6 weeks old babies do on the same level then the dog ? Aren't they supposed to be in a crib ? They certainly should not be on the floor.
> Do I understand right ? A 6 weeks old baby in a play pen ??
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I can see putting the baby in the play pen...I can't understand how that size dog got into the playpen and got the baby OUT of the playpen myself.








I just don't get it...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 8 2005, 08:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see putting the baby in the play pen...I can't understand how that size dog got into the playpen and got the baby OUT of the playpen myself.








I just don't get it...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88537
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I can understand the playpen, too. I am just having trouble imagining a 6 pound dog jumping into the playpen and dragging the child back out over the rail. Makes no sense to me. And why didn't the parents just take the dog to their family vet and have it put down? Wonder if there is more to the story?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Aug 8 2005, 09:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Yes, I can understand the playpen, too. I am just having trouble imagining a 6 pound dog jumping into the playpen and dragging the child back out over the rail. Makes no sense to me. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88566
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is what I was thinking. How the heck could a small dog get into a playpen and then drag a baby out? Doesn't make sense. I can maybe believe dragging across the floor or off a couch but not out of a playpen. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sounds kinda fishie to me







Like everyone has said...what was the baby doing at the dogs level& WERE was the mother???? Poor baby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wonder if this story is one of those internet hoaxes, although Snopes does not have it listed. It is odd that the Maryland State Police would be involved... wouldn't just the local police deal with this sort of thing? 

Plus, it is odd that the death of the dog was described in detail. I have never seen such a detailed description of a dog's dying in the newspaper before.

I checked out "dachshundzone.com" that was mentioned in the article, and there is no such web site.

This was not a "fatal" attack... the article reports that the child did not die. It is still horrific nonetheless, if it is true.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 9 2005, 06:35 AM
> *Wonder if this story is one of those internet hoaxes, although Snopes does not have it listed. It is odd that the Maryland State Police would be involved... wouldn't just the local police deal with this sort of thing?
> 
> Plus, it is odd that the death of the dog was described in detail. I have never seen such a detailed description of a dog's dying in the newspaper before.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The pom in CA is the "fatal" attack. It isn't an internet hoax, however it did happen years ago. That article is pulled from newspaper archieves washington post to be specific.

Here from the CNN archieves is the Pom story. This is why I decided to post these no one can believe such a small dog would/or could do these things. But they are capable. And it also will maybe show for some that in most all dog bites and/or attacks there is a human at fault. 

Small dog kills 6-week-old girl in California
October 9, 2000
Web posted at: 6:17 AM EDT (1017 GMT)


LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- A small Pomeranian dog killed a 6-week-old baby while the infant's caretaker briefly left the child unattended to warm a bottle of milk, authorities in Los Angeles said. 

The relative, who was caring for the infant girl, found her head buried in the dog's mouth Saturday night, sheriff's Deputy Cruz Solis said. The girl died of head trauma at an area hospital, he said. 

The baby's name was withheld because her parents were out of the country and had not been notified, Solis said. 

The relative has not been charged. Animal control officers took the dog. 

Pomeranians are a breed of miniature canines that have a foxlike face, pointy ears and long, fluffy hair. The deputy said Pomeranian attacks are rare. 

"Obviously it doesn't take much to kill a 6-week old baby but it's not something that happens with that breed," Solis said. 

Copyright 2000 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Aug 9 2005, 06:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pom in CA is the "fatal" attack. It isn't an internet hoax, however it did happen years ago. That article is pulled from newspaper archieves washington post to be specific.

Here from the CNN archieves is the Pom story. This is why I decided to post these no one can believe such a small dog would/or could do these things. But they are capable. And it also will maybe show for some that in most all dog bites and/or attacks there is a human at fault. 

Small dog kills 6-week-old girl in California
October 9, 2000
Web posted at: 6:17 AM EDT (1017 GMT)


LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- A small Pomeranian dog killed a 6-week-old baby while the infant's caretaker briefly left the child unattended to warm a bottle of milk, authorities in Los Angeles said. 

The relative, who was caring for the infant girl, found her head buried in the dog's mouth Saturday night, sheriff's Deputy Cruz Solis said. The girl died of head trauma at an area hospital, he said. 

The baby's name was withheld because her parents were out of the country and had not been notified, Solis said. 

The relative has not been charged. Animal control officers took the dog. 

Pomeranians are a breed of miniature canines that have a foxlike face, pointy ears and long, fluffy hair. The deputy said Pomeranian attacks are rare. 

"Obviously it doesn't take much to kill a 6-week old baby but it's not something that happens with that breed," Solis said. 

Copyright 2000 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88629
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is a maltese forum. Take your crusade elsewhere, please!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> found her head buried in the dog's mouth[/B]


Did not know a pomeranian had a mouth big enough to bury a baby's head in it ! Sounds fishy to me like the other story. 

If it's true, it's sad of course.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Hmmm and I am supposed to be the rude one. This is posted in the ANYTHING GOES section, anything not maltese related. If you don't want to read it ignore it, no one forced you to click on it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think I may have missed something. Wasn't the Original Poster trying to point out not to leave children unattended with dogs -no matter how small or large? 

While I find the stories to be kind of odd I agree that small children should be watched with any animal.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 9 2005, 10:07 AM
> *I think I may have missed something.  Wasn't the Original Poster trying to point out not to leave children unattended with dogs -no matter how small or large?
> 
> While I find the stories to be kind of odd I agree that small children should be watched with any animal.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88683*


[/QUOTE]


That was my original point. I found them while researching for an article I am writing. I found it interesting and posted no. A crusade to keep kids safe yeah I am guilty of it I guess.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Very sad....I feel for the parents of both these children. I can't imagine what I would do if it had of been my baby.

My husband has a friend and they have a pom. He is the sweetest dog. Well to surprise his wife he got her a yorkie for her birthday the next morning they woke up to the worst sound and the pom was killing the yorkie. 

dhodina sorry someone felt the need to be rude to you. It was uncalled for. And this article might keep some other child safe. thanks


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Aug 9 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Very sad....I feel for the parents of both these children. I can't imagine what I would do if it had of been my baby.
> 
> My husband has a friend and they have a pom. He is the sweetest dog. Well to surprise his wife he got her a yorkie for her birthday the next morning they woke up to the worst sound and the pom was killing the yorkie.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88689*


[/QUOTE]
OMG!! That is horrible!



> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Aug 9 2005, 10:32 AM
> *dhodina sorry someone felt the need to be rude to you. It was uncalled for. And this article might keep some other child safe. thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88689*


[/QUOTE]
I agree!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Aug 9 2005, 10:32 AM
> *dhodina sorry someone felt the need to be rude to you. It was uncalled for. And this article might keep some other child safe. thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88689*


[/QUOTE]
I so agree with you,extremley uncalled for.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Aug 9 2005, 07:36 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



found her head buried in the dog's mouth

Click to expand...

*Did not know a pomeranian had a mouth big enough to bury a baby's head in it ! Sounds fishy to me like the other story. 

If it's true, it's sad of course.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88667
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was trying to picture the pom and baby and while its clear that a pom could bite the baby to death, babies do have large heads and I don't see how a baby's head would fit into the pom's mouth.

I totally agree that babies should NEVER be left unsupervised around ANY animals, but it does seem that perhaps posting multiple stories may have a different motive .... Either way, isn't it enough?? The point is clear...all dogs are animals and may be unpredictable. We get it. 

These stories are not going to make me go out and adopt or save a pitbull. I have my hands full with a small dog. And I realized the danger my own dog poses to children without these stories.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88667




These stories are not going to make me go out and adopt or save a pitbull. I have my hands full with a small dog. And I realized the danger my own dog poses to children without these stories.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88766
[/QUOTE]

Did anyone ask you too? So far you are the only one who mentioned adopting anything. And you have a small dog with aggression issues may this serve as a reminder than even in the two seconds it takes to warm up a bottle something can happen. I will be the first to admit that as a mother with a newborn it is so easy to leave the baby for 2 seconds playing quietly on the blanket while you run warm the bottle or answer the phone. The point of this has nothing to do with pitbulls but the fact that we need to remember just because we have small dogs they can inflict damage and that should never be forgotten. So maybe yall should drop your crusade against me.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't have a crusade against you. In fact I said something when someone mentioned something about peeing in your cereal - I said there was no need for it. What I don't appreciate is your rudeness. And I will point it out because I don't see a need for it from anyone. No one needs to "check their facts before speaking". And by the way - my dog with "agression issues" is a LOT safer than a pitbull with "agression issues" (not to mention CUTER) no matter what you say.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 9 2005, 02:19 PM
> *I don't have a crusade against you.  In fact I said something when someone mentioned something about peeing in your cereal - I said there was no need for it.  What I don't appreciate is your rudeness.  And I will point it out because I don't see a need for it from anyone.  No one needs to "check their facts before speaking".  And by the way - my dog with "agression issues" is a LOT safer than a pitbull with "agression issues" (not to mention CUTER) no matter what you say.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88782*


[/QUOTE]


Hmm our rescue puts pits with aggession issues to sleep. Ever heard the statement a face only a mother could love. 

Nothing in my original posts was rude to anyone yall choose to set the tone, don't be upset if someone doesn't back down.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the articles...the lesson here (regardless of facts, or not)is that no animal should be taken for granted and that NO small child (especially babies) should ever be left alone with an animal. Too bad we don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

dhodina,

I don't know what you wrote because I choose not to read your posts anymore. You are a miserable and hateful person and I have better things to do with my time than read any more of your posts.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 9 2005, 05:40 PM
> *dhodina,
> 
> I don't know what you wrote because I choose not to read your posts anymore.  You are a miserable and hateful person and I have better things to do with my time than read any more of your posts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88869*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 9 2005, 05:40 PM
> *dhodina,
> 
> I don't know what you wrote because I choose not to read your posts anymore.  You are a miserable and hateful person and I have better things to do with my time than read any more of your posts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88869*


[/QUOTE]


Ok









Better things to do yet time to post this. And I say again I am the rude one? Yall kill me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is a maltese forum. Take your crusade elsewhere, please!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88666
[/QUOTE]

How rude it that?
I think this was a bit uncalled for. The greatest thing about this site is that it is open to any discussion that may be of interest to all of us.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Aug 9 2005, 10:36 AM
> *This is a maltese forum. Take your crusade elsewhere, please!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88666*


[/QUOTE]

Whao now......


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 9 2005, 06:40 PM
> *dhodina,
> 
> I don't know what you wrote because I choose not to read your posts anymore.  You are a miserable and hateful person and I have better things to do with my time than read any more of your posts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88869*


[/QUOTE]

WHAT was THAT all about....? THESE posts are the reason why I get upset, personal attacks are uncalled for.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 9 2005, 07:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT was THAT all about....? THESE posts are the reason why I get upset, personal attacks are uncalled for.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88983
[/B][/QUOTE]

You do not need to make it seem as though I personally attack people. I don't. Maybe you should go back and read all of the responses on this thread.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> This is a maltese forum. Take your crusade elsewhere, please!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88666


How rude it that?
I think this was a bit uncalled for. The greatest thing about this site is that it is open to any discussion that may be of interest to all of us.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88947
[/QUOTE]

She is allowed to have an opinion and to post it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 9 2005, 10:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

You do not need to make it seem as though I personally attack people. I don't. Maybe you should go back and read all of the responses on this thread.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88996
[/B][/QUOTE]

Umm...sweet heart, THAT WAS a personal attack.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 9 2005, 07:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...sweet heart, THAT WAS a personal attack.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88998
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummm...please don't call me "sweet heart"... and it was a response to the posts I received. But frankly, I really don't care if you don't see it that way.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 9 2005, 10:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Umm...sweet heart, THAT WAS a personal attack.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88998
*[/QUOTE]

Ummm...please don't call me "sweet heart"... and it was a response to the posts I received. But frankly, I really don't care if you don't see it that way.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89004
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this is sad...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 9 2005, 10:56 PM
> *this is sad...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89010*


[/QUOTE]

Yes....I agree with you....it is...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The fatal dog attacks from the title has now become fatal personal attacks!
















Nevermind me...very tired...it made sense to me...for a moment...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 9 2005, 11:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aaaahahahaha!! ooohh.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 9 2005, 10:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaahahahaha!! ooohh.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89014
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, now that I re-read it, it doesn't make a WHOLE lot of sense...(very tired)...but was just trying to make light of a thread really getting MORPHED.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 9 2005, 10:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Yeah, now that I re-read it, it doesn't make a WHOLE lot of sense...(very tired)...but was just trying to make light of a thread really getting MORPHED.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89016
[/B][/QUOTE]

Have you been drinking? PUAHAHAH I'm kidding!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Aug 9 2005, 10:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been drinking? PUAHAHAH I'm kidding!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89018
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wish!!!!







Got any cold margarita's on the rocks handy? How about a glass of white zinfandel? Heck, I'll even take cheap Boone's Farm!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 9 2005, 11:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Yeah, now that I re-read it, it doesn't make a WHOLE lot of sense...(very tired)...but was just trying to make light of a thread really getting MORPHED.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89016
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gee, I really didn't mean to offend anyone. And I did a apologize


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 9 2005, 10:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, I really didn't mean to offend anyone. And I did a apologize








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89022
[/B][/QUOTE]

It wasn't just you....the whole thread went south. -_- 
I am going to bed...I need to keep my butt out of the drama.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 9 2005, 10:11 PM
> *I wish!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hmm, I got some GOOD Vodka and a brand spankin' new bottle of Crown. Who's with me? Let's celebrate New Yr's, B-days, X-Mas EARLY! WOOHOO

Just don't drink and drive!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Aug 9 2005, 11:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I got some GOOD Vodka and a brand spankin' new bottle of Crown. Who's with me? Let's celebrate New Yr's, B-days, X-Mas EARLY! WOOHOO

Just don't drink and drive!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89024
[/B][/QUOTE]

Count me in!







I really DON'T have anything better to do right now...hahaha.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 9 2005, 10:56 PM
> *this is sad...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89010*


[/QUOTE]

its beyond that, its stupid, another forum i own has almost 8000 members and I dont have to put up with the childish, 2 year old BS i have to here, grow up already, everyone wants this to be such a great place, freedom of speech, being able to post unmoderated, post pictures, stories and info but will aid in running it into the ground in the same breath, as of now I will start issuing warning points and banning people, i feel like a kindergarten teacher


----------

